# Grain Free Diet



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

Being that my 11yr old girl has had ear infections on and off since she was a baby l decided to try a grain free diet. please keep in mind that my little girl eats everything except Mexican food which has to stop.

What is the best Grain free food (dry)

Also just to be sure this means no bagels, bread sticks, pasta and rice?

You get the idea.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd be much more inclined to eliminate the "human" foods and leave her on the dog food that you've been feeding.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine eat Wellness Chicken and whether or not it is diet, good genes, or environment, they have good skin and ears. Food allergies are overstated IMO. If you are going with limited antigen diet, you must feed it exclusively for at least 2 months... that means no treats, marrow bones, rawhides, etc. It is very hard to do with a dog. There are prescription diets and then there are pet food brands(Wellness Core, EVo, etc).


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I feed Natural Balance LID to Jenny because if she eats a food with grain she gets bladder infections.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I too would eliminate human food completely for 2 months first. On the other hand we have had much better luck with our dogs with grain free. I too think food allergies are overstated though.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

I tried eliminating human foods and she would barely eat her food. Before l would gave her apples and her Precise (natural) for breakfast and for dinner l would add broccali and carrots. Not to mention she would eat everything l ate but never begged.

Her normal dinner before l would add chicken and flavored rice so she would wipe the bowl clean.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe try a high meat content food, perhaps that will entice her. I have never seen a dog turn down EVO and fish-based foods can lure dogs too because of the smell. You can usually get sample packs from every company - maybe start off by using the new foods as treats. I would be tempted to cut out the human food - she will hopefully eat eventually. 

I would personally do homecooked or raw for a picky eater but this takes a lot of research and dedication and often money on your part. You can completely control what goes into those diets, they are pretty tasty to dogs and they are human food. 

Let us know how things go!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I would not put a 11yr, old on grain free.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine have been on hypoallergenic food all their lives.
I tried to find a senior hypoallergenic but couldn't find one, so decided to try Taste of the Wild - salmon formula (they call it "Pacific Stream") 

I wish I found it sooner!
Their coats are beautiful, they're happy and healthy and seem to love it. But being dogs they would probably eat anything ... I'm really happy with it, except it is kind of costly ... but as usual you probably get what you pay for. 

Here's what the website says: 
A fish protein, grain-free formula for all life stages with sweet potatoes provides highly digestible energy for your sensitive dog. Made with real smoked salmon, this formula offers a taste sensation like no other. Supplemented with fruits and vegetables, this fish and potato formula delivers natural antioxidants to protect your friend's body from the damage of everyday living, supporting a healthy immune system and overall good health. Your dog craves a taste of the wild. Go ahead and give him one.

Protein: 25% Minimum, Fat: 15% Minimum
Calcium: 1.9%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.1%, as-fed
Calories: 3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kingman said:


> Hi
> 
> I tried eliminating human foods and she would barely eat her food. Before l would gave her apples and her Precise (natural) for breakfast and for dinner l would add broccali and carrots. Not to mention she would eat everything l ate but never begged.
> 
> Her normal dinner before l would add chicken and flavored rice so she would wipe the bowl clean.


 

Because she has you trained. She doesn't NEED to beg - she knows you'll give it to her. Time for the 15 minute rule. Put her dog food down. Leave it for 15 minutes, and if she has not eaten it, take it up. Nothing til next meal. And this is repeated every time. Soon she will start eating it as soon as it is put down.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

boomers_dawn said:


> Mine have been on hypoallergenic food all their lives.
> I tried to find a senior hypoallergenic but couldn't find one, so decided to try Taste of the Wild - salmon formula (they call it "Pacific Stream")
> 
> I wish I found it sooner!
> ...


 
No, they really don't crave a "taste" of anything. It's all about the smell for dogs, as they have very few taste buds. And an older dog certainly doesn't need a high protein food.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My, mom does the put food down, if her dog does not eat, she moves his bowl, trys to get him to eat, by adding to the food, i have told her sooo many times, stop that, she does not, i have to listen to her complain, that he won't eat this food, or that food, like talking to a brick wall!!!!!!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mine is eating Nature's Recipe. They have many different formulas, I believe all of which are grain free. It is affordable, and they always have coupons in the bag as well as on their website if you are a member


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> And an older dog certainly doesn't need a high protein food.


Why, does it do something to their kidneys or liver?

His Senior exam is due to be scheduled soon, I'll bring the label in and ask them if it's ok.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Dawn, Boomer & Gladys (wasn't sure who was the human )

We feed Orijen, and our girl gobbles it up. We also add Nordic Naturals Fish Oil, as well as fresh organic blueberries, bananas for breakfast, and broccoli, carrots, celery, zucchini, squash for dinner - along with two medallions of Nature's Variety Raw - Lamb or Bison for now. 

Good Luck!

No other human food other than MAYBE fresh veggies & fruit...but not too much of that. 

I would recommend doing things in stages:

1) eliminate human food -- other than maybe the safe fresh fruits and veggies. give it a few weeks to see how things go. If no improvement...
2) consider a different kibble, but slowly, slowly switch over. Or try a pre-made raw food such as Nature's Variety or Stella & Chewy's.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

> I would not put a 11yr, old on grain free.


Can I ask why you wouldn't put an 11 year dog on a grain free food?


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Both of mine are on Orijen and love it, and are doing really well....


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

You can do grain free without having protein in the 40% range. Taste of the Wild, depending on your formula, ranges from 25% - 32% protein. Taste of the Wild : Products I personally prefer High Prairie..while it is higher in protein, it smells better than the others. LOL. Sierra Mountain doesn't smell awful either, though, and has a lower protein %.

If you are looking to get away from corn specifically and steer clear of a high protein, Nature's Recipe has a senior formula with has 19% protein, 8% fat. Senior dogs are more likely than a puppy to gain weight, I suppose. So I assume the protein/fat content is good for that. Del Monte: Nature's Recipe®

Nature's Recipe also has two 100% grain-free formulas. I think I said in a previous post that most or all were grain-free, but what I MEANT was they were corn free, so that's my mistake. Del Monte: Nature's Recipe® those are the two. Both 27% protein, 12% fat.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Fromm's grain free is 30%, two flavors.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Fromm's grain free is 30%, two flavors.


oh hey, i forgot about fromm's. my mistake. :doh:
excellent food. that was one of my "top three" when i was trying to decide on foods. they don't sell it within an hour of me, though. so that kind of made up my mind not to use it.

now that dexter is getting to the age where i am starting to think about adult foods..idk. i already mix in some of the nature's recipe grain-free chicken, pumpkin, and sweet potato with his nature's recipe LBP.. about 1/2 and 1/2, so it wouldn't be a huge change. it is affordable and i can get it at petsmart. however, the duck and sweet potato formula from fromm is VERY appealing being that is is 24% protein where as the nature's recipe is 27% (LBP is 22% so..i didn't mind mixing..i felt like it sort of evened out). i'm wondering if there is a chance i can get a 1 lb sample bag. i'm not a grain-free or corn-free stickler or anything, because I tried it and my dog's tummy just couldn't handle it at that age. he may not be able to handle it when he is an adult either. i don't think there is anything wrong with grain-free, though. i also will not be fully changing him to adult food until 12 months, though. so i have time to weigh my options


----------

